# Tutorial: Fleece Polo Wraps (big pictures sorry!)



## wordstoasong

So, I've made this tutorial for those who'd like to learn how I made my Sponge Bob polo wraps.
Let's begin.









What you need:
-measuring tape
-velcro
-marker or something to mark with
-a good pair of scissors.
-fleece (any pattern/colour) 
*Horse wraps: 4" by 8f
*Pony wraps: 4" by 6f









With your fleece laid out nicely, measure 4" for the width, and 8f or 6f for the length.
Mark it at 4".









I did lots of dots marking 4" and then I used a wooden board to make a straight line. Mark that.









Cut along the marked line. Simple. :]









When you are done cutting, take one end that will be your fasten end. Fold the corners in, but not too close.
Sew it in place. I didn't do this as my sewing basket has been misplaced. This is a must.









Now cut your velcro to a certain length. Mine are 3 1/2"









Place your sticky velcro onto the folded corners piece. Sew in place. Again, I did not do this.
Place the soft velcro piece about 8" on the flipside. Sew in place.
*Note: Another idea, is to extend the sticky velcro out.









And there you have it! Polo wraps in a snap! And it cost me all but $6 CDN!

Hope you enjoyed this!


----------



## Klassic Superstar

Very cool, I love spongbob!


----------



## Scoutrider

Excellent tutorial! I'll definitely be trying to make my own long before I go spend $25 US or more on polos!


----------



## dreamrideredc

Great tutorial! I will definitely be trying that soon! =]


----------



## sillybunny11486

Very cute. I would love to make ones and put a monogram on them. Or making the ones with quilting at the beginning of the roll.


----------



## MIEventer

Very cute and what a great idea! I do not use polo wraps, but that was great of you to show everyone who does!


----------

